# moving zombie groundbreaker



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this is something ive been working on last couple of days








props o8 :: MOV02633.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/MOV02633


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Super Creepy! That white eyeball and the blood would definetly send me running!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He looks like he needs a hug. I just can't bring myself to volunteer.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool Pyro, you got him done, he is very creepy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job pyro...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Pyro...I like him


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicely done neighbor! Love the head and hands. He looks like he needs a hug though. Maybe he really likes you.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The eyeball grosses me out...but in a good way. He looks great - good work Pyro!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow - looks pretty nice pyro - I say you name him "leg hugger zombie" (no relation to leg "humper" dog)

-TM


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He looks great, Pyro! Nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great job Pyro!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He would make a great addition to a graveyard. Especially mine...  Nice job Pyro!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I want one. He scares me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

hey! the links are gone! Can you put em back? I really wanna see it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WHAT?...no links, oh come on pyro, I wanna see!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

they're back....................


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

great job but if you could only get him to ride in the pedal car in the BG that would be over the top


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! I really like it Pyro..are the arms moveable?


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude that is schweeeeeet. I love ground breakers!
I was on here for a month before I knew what they were.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

He looks great pyro!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I was gonna ask before ..does it make noise or anything..I couldn't tell with the music on the vid
I like the side to side movement to.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice!!!! I really like the slow movement. Gives a real anticipation quality to the prop.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Great job pyro. The music is a nice touch!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Cool! I really like it Pyro..are the arms moveable?


not this year-but was thinking about it, 
na no sound for my props yet hopefully next year


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

:zombie:

That just creeps me out! 

(Yes, that's a compliment! )


----------

